# Protecting and Serving? This makes me SICK!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Missouri SWAT team shoots family dog during raid over "small amount" of marijuana | NORML Blog, Marijuana Law Reform


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

That is horrible. The video made me cry. Don't think cause your innocent you should talk to them and try and clear things up either. They will twist whatever you say to them. Get a lawyer. The poor kid is scarred for life.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah they were trying to "protect eachother from a pitbull" but the shots were all in sequence. And all for what? They couldnt even pin a real charge on dude and both his dogs got shot, and his kid is gonna have psychological issues for the rest of his life. It's one thing for you to grow up in a bad part of town and see gang violence, it's another when the law takes action like that in your own home


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I saw this a couple of days ago.

Like 8 police officers and they have no better way of controlling dogs than shooting them?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I know! If you listen to the squeal it almost sounds like the pitbull is crated or something. Does not sound like vicious barking at all


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh my gosh! What the heck! I didn't even see any dogs, so what in the heck gave them the right to just find the dogs and shoot them? Oh my god what a horrible sound, I cannot even imagine. THis makes me friggin' suck. and furious. i would like to give those a-holes a piece of my mind.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

This just really sickens me, if it was a poodle or an ankle bitter they wouldn't have even shoot it, but no, you let it be a pit or anything of the sorts and they shoot it, this is just as bad as the whole Bella situation. Once again it's idiocry at it's finest, and like StaffDaddy said, it sounds like the dog was in a crate, how do you feel threatened by a dog in a crate? I mean come on.. Some people have 0 common sense, and end up doing stupid crap like they did.. I'm with aimee on this one, I almost teared up, it's just ugh I don't know there are no words to describe this event.. Sorry I rambled on.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

This sort of thing happened to my sister and me when young. Raised in a family of druggies the cops came out to our ranch when I was 2 and my sister was 9. We where outside with Lady a pitbull. A cop shot lady 2inchs away from my sister and myself. My mother being a druggy at the time and in the wrong never sued or filed any charges  RIP Lady.


It sounds like the dogs was shot.. Screaming and then shot again.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

american_pit13 said:


> This sort of thing happened to my sister and me when young. Raised in a family of druggies the cops came out to our ranch when I was 2 and my sister was 9. We where outside with Lady a pitbull. A cop shot lady 2inchs away from my sister and myself. My mother being a druggy at the time and in the wrong never sued or filed any charges  RIP Lady.


That really sucks Holly, that's one reason I'm so happy my brother is leaving soon, he's always got people coming in and out of the house, selling pills and pot through him, and every time it happens I'm always so scared he's going to get busted and the way the dogs run to the door when someone opens it I'm scared that one day it's going to be the cops and the dogs aren't going to know any better and get really hurt.


----------



## Tyson Kilmer (May 11, 2010)

*Outrage Is Fine...Solutions Are Better...*

T_*raining our dogs to go to bed or to their crate and hold command in the presence of law enforcement will no doubt stop many of the shootings...I plan on registering my students who properly graduate,as well as registering with the police,I will back that up with providing a reg tag that will grace the outside doorway,and teaching law enforcement about these tags...These trained officers will then be taught how to use the appropriate commands to subdue our animals in case of an emergency...Remember that if we have heart attack,or some issue,that our animals will be just as panicked as any first responder,but by prepping our dogs to follow command prompt,they will often listen...Even in a stressed environment ! This does not justify,but does provide alternative,and maybe a chance at surviving the absurd ?

I hope this is an appropriate blog ?*_


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

This is sickening… Its going to come to a point that we are going to have to stand up and fight this abuse as hard as BSL. Its not fair to the breed nor the families left behind devastated by the horrific event. WTF, is going on with all this injustice! This make me so angry because it’s just wrong and down rite crazy.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They don't have to take such force. We where raided last year. We had just moved in and the people that had lived there before where druggies. Slim was outside barking and all. OVER 25 Sheriffs and *not one pulled a gun*. They said she could bark all she wanted, as long as she didn't seem to be going for an actual attack. I thanked them for not shooting my dog, especially when it wasn't even my fault they came to the house. I told them we had just moved in and that person didn't live there, they said sorry let me come grab my dog and all drove away.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG That's f'd up you can hear that poor dog crying for help before it was shot 2 more times. WTF the dogs didn't run out when they were banging on the door or any thing looks like they went in and looked for them. How sad I feel bad for those poor kids


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

From the other forum I got this from, one of the dogs WAS crated at the time. 

BUT, we really can't see the dogs so we don't know how the dogs reacted.


----------



## bigred7999 (Aug 3, 2009)

wow i cant even imagine. That was awful


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

they wouldnt be taking me to jail because of a small marijuana possession at that point.. it'd end up being assault against a police officer..


----------



## Mrskocurek (Apr 8, 2010)

This is horrible I will not go on my rant about the abuse of power that cops get away with. But what can we do really ??? It's sad what happened but until we start going to the polls and voting for better mayors, judges senators governors etc this will continue to happen We need people to go in and clean house get rid of "men" that would do this to a dog for no reason and maybe somthing will change and we wont see stuff like this anymore. When we first moved to the place i live now my husband got stopped for a tail light out the cop that stopped him had him towed he said he coldnt let my husband drive like that it was unsafe. so the next morning and 300 dollars later come to find out who owned the tow company the police officers parents. I was mad i went to everyone to try and get this guy removed from his posistion no one would help me not thw mayor's office not no one, no one cared so when it's time to re elect around here I will go tell everyone i know what happened and I will not be voting for the officials we have now. ok i'm done


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Thats the POLICE~ Politics and all that.... I can't stand it. I watch someone get charged with killing a police officer for shooting a K9 dog(IN WHICH I FORMALLY TRAINED) and I watch police officers shoot a K9 that turned on PO, with no implications other than hauling a carcass to the crematory and getting another dog. 

with a good lawyer that guy should be able to pull suit, a pretty good one at that. middle of the night people are sleeping, light knock, nothing like a ghetto knock I've been schooled to. They didn't let their presence be well known, and if someone didn't answer the door right away and barking dog is fading... Maybe just maybe .. They are putting up the effin dog. Law Enforcement does no wrong only civilians.. funny I thought they were civil servants and the sheriff is a public office.. Politics, bah who needs it. That poor man and his family; effin cops look like the american gi suited and booted for a married couple and a little boy. One of the many reasons I pulled away from K9 dogs.. Im a constitutionalist, that kind of action is just against my ethics, morals, and all that.... lawsuit big lawsuit, one dog was yelping from a single gut shot, then they put it down, then they shot his other dog.. WTF for what? Are they in AZ checking greencards. Effin people, thats why I live where I do, more right to the people, you~


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I posted this yesterday and deleted it because no one looked at it.....

........Dang! forgot what i was doing to say about this.....


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mrskocurek said:


> This is horrible I will not go on my rant about the abuse of power that cops get away with. But what can we do really ??? It's sad what happened but until we start going to the polls and voting for better mayors, judges senators governors etc this will continue to happen We need people to go in and clean house get rid of "men" that would do this to a dog for no reason and maybe somthing will change and we wont see stuff like this anymore. When we first moved to the place i live now my husband got stopped for a tail light out the cop that stopped him had him towed he said he coldnt let my husband drive like that it was unsafe. so the next morning and 300 dollars later come to find out who owned the tow company the police officers parents. I was mad i went to everyone to try and get this guy removed from his posistion no one would help me not thw mayor's office not no one, no one cared so when it's time to re elect around here I will go tell everyone i know what happened and I will not be voting for the officials we have now. ok i'm done


we voted clinton in, well I didn't, then he signed the amendment to allow police to have military grade weaponry, and changed all the judicial system handling of civil crime..Guilty until proven innocent. That came from polliticians who wish to turn this place into a police state ran socialist country, where we are all dependent on the system.
Other then MEDICAL HOW has 911 worked out for you? I rest my case, vote for the guy who will change the laws back to support the people, guys like Ron Paul, you know the quack that wanted to back our money by gold, rather than our backs, and reduce the POWER of the police through the judicial system. BUT..... being it is what it is.. WE PROTEST, but we WONT BECAUSE WE CANT AFFORD THE TIME OFF or being LAID OFF for our ethic, morals, and rights, and guarantees, thats what we can do, stand together and say NO you will not take my rights, and if they take our jobs then we find another. This country was built on protest, thats what FREE people do.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Okay, so I posted the video on my Facebook, expressing how I felt and here is a "friends" reponse to the video...
Kelly Urick 
wow well i did not see a crate....and the police are there to take down a criminal...they are to protect themselves at all costs...the kids were in their bedrooms...maybe had the "man" of the house not been a mess they would have never been there...so I shake the hand of the police who took down one less mess on our street!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Dang! I posted this yesterday and deleted it because no one looked at it.....


couldn't stomach this yesterday; today it just p***ed me off; they did so many things wrong, I dont know if I would've ended up any better off than the dogs did.. After that first shot I kinda would've slipped:hammer: animal nuts, kookoo, all kinds of ape. Its a good thing the local sheriffs and I know each other by name, keep it po dunk, keep it friendly, even it the ghetto; PO are just a civil servant, our tax dollars pay them.:hammer: argh.. politics is so much red tape to confuse truth.. JUST TELL THE TRUTH.. you ef'd up and this was the wrong house whatever, but once LE admit to one mistake they gotta admit to them all. H*ll the other day my neighbors called the sheriff on me for shooting all day, to bad it was the neighbor below me who was shooting; so the sound went right up the valley. Sheriff comes out, I got two dogs running lose, a glass of beam/cola, a lil and gun on my hip, met him at the drive, walked him right up to my balcony so he could get a good look and then he went and found the guy that was shooting and told him to stop ONCE SOME ONE COMPLAINS then it becomes illegal. Damm tenderfoots, complain about everything in the country. Anyway me and that DEP bs'd for a good half hour, politics and what not, funny because he told me who complained and all that.. I laughed it off because it wasn't me shooting, but if it was, like I told the DEP I would've just offered him to join in on the range 

SOMEONE MANY SOMEONEs in that community need to COMPLAIN on this instance and others like it. Mistakes are mistakes


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

x-Marky-x
i want to shoot that person in the face


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

What really really bugs me... My dogs sleep with my kids, I know many dogs do, so ????


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

cEElint said:


> x-Marky-x
> i want to shoot that person in the face


You know what upsets me the most about her post? She's one of them church going people.. But here's my response to her response.

Mark Denno The dog was crated in the other room.. It'd be like someone walking into your house and shooting two of your kids, how'd that make you feel? A dog is just like a child, you provide it shelter, you take care of it when it's sick, you feed it, you water it, you love it no matter what, by saying you shake the hand of the police who took him down would be like me telling the person who could have shot your kids, nice job, two less people in this world, same perspective.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

x-Marky-x said:


> You know what upsets me the most about her post? She's one of them church going people.. But here's my response to her response.
> 
> Mark Denno The dog was crated in the other room.. It'd be like someone walking into your house and shooting two of your kids, how'd that make you feel? A dog is just like a child, you provide it shelter, you take care of it when it's sick, you feed it, you water it, you love it no matter what, by saying you shake the hand of the police who took him down would be like me telling the person who could have shot your kids, nice job, two less people in this world, same perspective.


some folk at my church are pit haters. i may be the only one there that goes against BSL. i know how nasty some of them can be.

a lady in my church called Princess (she was a pit) a demon dog while i was talking to my friend about her. She just JUMPED right into the conversation! made me wanna spank her face with a bible but i told her good day and sat somewhere else


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

OMG wont watch this!!
But I have to say - not all cops are like that. My husband is a Narc. Det. in NYC and has come across a ton of dogs. Yes, some are "drug dogs" and those he will tell you - you can spot a mile away. And they tend to be quiet - he said it's creepy. (some even have vocal cords removed for just that reason).
But for the most part - 99% are just family dogs. While they may have the "look" they are soooo not worth being shot. And they dont shoot them.
If the dog fully charges them - yes. But from his experience - they just bark cause they are scared or startled. They will then ask them to put the dog in a different room or have a neighbor come and take the dog. When they bust into apts - most times there are innocent family members there. If you fire your gun it BETTER be for a good reason. 
I cant tell you how many times he's come home and told me that he was petting a mush of a dog in some crack heads apt.
I think these cops in the video wouldnt survive a day in NYC.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

tt557 said:


> OMG wont watch this!!
> But I have to say - not all cops are like that. My husband is a Narc. Det. in NYC and has come across a ton of dogs. Yes, some are "drug dogs" and those he will tell you - you can spot a mile away. And they tend to be quiet - he said it's creepy. (some even have vocal cords removed for just that reason).
> But for the most part - 99% are just family dogs. While they may have the "look" they are soooo not worth being shot. And they dont shoot them.
> If the dog fully charges them - yes. But from his experience - they just bark cause they are scared or startled. They will then ask them to put the dog in a different room or have a neighbor come and take the dog. When they bust into apts - most times there are innocent family members there. If you fire your gun it BETTER be for a good reason.
> ...


yeah some cops do their jobs and should be respected for it. I've met some. They were so dedicated and nice til when i waved they gave me a salute


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

The sad part about some cops my husband says is that besides some being abusive of their power and all the obvious stuff we hear on the news.....when the shart hits the fan you only have a fraction of a second to react. Some react well & some dont. He says in that second you know if you have what it takes to be a cop.
All the training in the world means nothing. It's what you are made of that plays a huge factor.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> some folk at my church are pit haters. i may be the only one there that goes against BSL. i know how nasty some of them can be.
> 
> a lady in my church called Princess (she was a pit) a demon dog while i was talking to my friend about her. She just JUMPED right into the conversation! made me wanna spank her face with a bible but i told her good day and sat somewhere else


My MIL is a recluse that only leaves to go to church. When I first rescued Omi she said Omi was from Satan and wouldnt even look at her from out her window. Now....my MIL makes Omi "kiss Nanny hello". While we cant change all their views - I'm happy with the ONE I was able to change.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

tt557 said:


> My MIL is a recluse that only leaves to go to church. When I first rescued Omi she said Omi was from Satan and wouldnt even look at her from out her window. Now....my MIL makes Omi "kiss Nanny hello". While we cant change all their views - I'm happy with the ONE I was able to change.


you can say that again. Even if its just one heh


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

tt557 said:


> OMG wont watch this!!
> But I have to say - not all cops are like that. My husband is a Narc. Det. in NYC and has come across a ton of dogs. Yes, some are "drug dogs" and those he will tell you - you can spot a mile away. And they tend to be quiet - he said it's creepy. (some even have vocal cords removed for just that reason).
> But for the most part - 99% are just family dogs. While they may have the "look" they are soooo not worth being shot. And they dont shoot them.
> If the dog fully charges them - yes. But from his experience - they just bark cause they are scared or startled. They will then ask them to put the dog in a different room or have a neighbor come and take the dog. When they bust into apts - most times there are innocent family members there. If you fire your gun it BETTER be for a good reason.
> ...


Well put.... Quiet pits are the scary ones.. LOL Officers do get away with alot where its allowed.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I guess Mrs Urick didn't like my response, because here is what I got back.
Kelly Urick May 12 at 4:56pm Report
you are an idiot to compare my kids to a loose dog you have no right and no proof that there was a crate at all some drugie probably posted it and you were dumb enough to follow it....you are not right to ever compare a child to a dog..if a child came out with a gun you do not think they would have defended themselves...you have no idea what you are talking about!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i almost posted this myself, it just made me so sick. i cant finish this without cursing.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

from what I understand the Pit was actually crated,when they shot him,but he got out after being shot, so they chased him down.

The first dog they killed was a tiny Corgi. They really make me ill. This poor child.
the poor family, they'll never be the same.


----------



## hounddog73 (Jan 16, 2009)

I like to have 5 mins alone with each one of the big tough cops. I guarantee they would think twice.


----------



## Marty2 (Mar 19, 2010)

You do know you can sue for this now right?

Sorry I didn't read all the post


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

this is one of my worst fears living in a bad area and being mistaken for a drug house cause i work graves so i have alot of traffic in the day with family 
so i MIGHT look like a druggie but im not-i dont know if my dog would attack but if they threw me to the ground i know for a fact she would attack she isnt a fan of me being touched or yelled at by anyone-

the screams were horrible and made me tear up immediatly this was a blatant disregard for a family and their pets and the 2 am raid was OVERKILL unless you have unrefutable proof they are junkies then this was overkill-in more ways then one,
someday it could be me for any number of reasons- i probably wouldnt have taken it as well i would scream and cry and thrash about wanting to go to my dying-dead dogs- i feel they should die in the loving arms of the master they have served their whole lives from birth to death a true owner is there for it all.
this has really made me cry and im going to post this up on all my profiles every where else


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yep, the saddest part is that a simple excuse of, well we needed to check the crate for narcotics would suffice for most cases; with the right attorney they would know that could have been curved as civil property and when they attained the intel to get the warrent they should have had intel to also have ANIMAL CONTROL with them, to confiscate the dogs, incase they ingested baggies of dope (coke,crack, meth, shards) but the dumb askus cops shot the dogs inwhich could have the NARCOTICS they couldn't find. I love politics, it shows how stupid people and the system really are. Why I dont train k9s... bah hypocrites......
Get up Stand up Stand up for Our Rights (BM)


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I cannot believe this sh*t, it made me cry cause it happened to one of my dogs when I was younger. For one yes we don't know how the dogs acted as one poster said BUT if they were attacking dogs they would have met them officers at the f'n door. Those dogs were obviously not attacking just alarming. I don't care what we can't see we can hear clearly and we all know an attacking dog is not a dog they would have to go searching for in the house!!! 
My dog was shot while playing in my friends yard on a tire, the cops crossed yards to get to their neighbors, he gave an alerting bark I ran to the back sliding doors before I stepped out he was shot dead. Nothing came of it back then dogs weren't thought of as much. OMG this video broke my heart that poor dog crying in pain trust if that dog was attacking they would not all be moving forward as they were ...... I can't get the sound out of my head .......


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> i almost posted this myself, it just made me so sick. i cant finish this without cursing.


Man Oscar I want to curse so bad!! I had to back space continuously!!!!!!!


----------

